# Seit Update auf KDE 4.6: josm startet nicht mehr

## l3u

Hallo :-)

Ich denke nicht, daß das direkt was mit KDE zu tun hat, aber seit dem heutigen Update auf KDE 4.6 startet josm nicht mehr. Es bricht ab mit der Fehlermeldung

```
Gtk-ERROR **: GTK+ 3 symbols detected. Using GTK+ 2.x and GTK+ 3 in the same process is not supported

aborting...
```

Auch ein Update auf Version 4064 (noch nicht in Portage) hat nicht geholfen, das Problem ist das selbe.

Hat jemand eine Idee? Einen Bug dazu habe ich schon gefunden, es ist nur komisch, daß es bis vor dem Update einwandfrei funktioniert hat …

----------

## Max Steel

Hmmm scheint eher ein GTK Fehler zu sein.

----------

## bas89

Jau, der Bug scheint zu passen. Und die Entwickler scheinen sich dem anzunehmen:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Same with me.
> 
> Raising to major.

 

----------

## l3u

Bleibt zu hoffen, daß das bald behoben wird … ich hab keine Lust, deswegen die Java-VM zu wechseln …

----------

